# Kellie is getting married... 19th October 2013 <3



## mysteriouseye

I've actually been engaged since August 2011 but I thought I would start up a journal as the venue and everything has been booked :) My name is Kellie, I am 23 years old turning 24 in May 2013. I have been with my fiance since I was 16 years old (so we have been together 8 years in August)
https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/1659/29544910150774791590121.jpg

Andy (my fiance) proposed to me on a beautiful bridge in Bath with a beautiful Diamond Ring.

https://img41.imageshack.us/img41/1232/palladianbridgebath.jpg

https://img841.imageshack.us/img841/2396/29541010150774792125121.jpg

The wedding was to be set for 2012, but instead I decided that I wanted to have a baby first :) I feel pregnant in January 2012 and had my beautiful Esmee Sophia on September 14th 2012 :)

https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/9740/edittttt.jpg


​


----------



## mysteriouseye

Venue will take place at Easthampstead Park in Wokingham, England

https://img594.imageshack.us/img594/8163/28461406712477141670047.jpg

https://img812.imageshack.us/img812/1081/26461710150221498707142.jpg




​


----------



## Lauren25

Congratulations on setting a date and choosing your venue, it looks beautiful!
And your daughter is just beautiful, she looks like a doll in that picture :cloud9:

Can't wait to see all your ideas :)


----------



## Mummy May

I can't wait to see your ideas :) xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

My Wedding dress :) La Sposa, Denia... I love it :) its very pretty, I actually bought this when I was pregnant and luckily it just about fits me, it needs taking out a little bit, but as the woman who I bought it off had it taken in there is enough fabric to hopefully take it back out. I like this dress because my wedding is spanish themed and I think this matches the theme :) xx (P.s picture is not me )

https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/6529/salephotosmall.jpg
https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/839/13a33703img2979.jpg

My Tiara :)
https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/7174/37484jrta000056.jpg

My Wedding Shoes
https://img801.imageshack.us/img801/3898/weddingshoes.jpg

​


----------



## Lauren25

Wow I love the dress, it's beautiful!
One of my bridesmaids have them shoes, I love them :)


----------



## Mummy May

Very beautiful dress, also loving the shoes. I've decided when the time comes I'm gonna go for something flat (possibly the sparkly Toms!!) because I keep having dreams about tripping over my dress hahaha. I haven't bought my dress yet either... I'm still to pregnant to go dress shopping :( xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

My Heart shaped flowers :)
https://img197.imageshack.us/img197/3679/73830347978643706620554.jpg
​


----------



## mysteriouseye

My Bridesmaids bouquet :) - Being made by my auntie Marlene :)

https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/8123/73500854205448248549821.jpg

My Earrings :) - Alan Hannah Devoted Collection £12.50

https://img607.imageshack.us/img607/9652/weddingearrings.png

My Wedding Cake - My Auntie is buying it for me :) Its this one but we are changing the cases to the cases added below and having some butterfly detail around the cake.

https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/452/cakep.jpg
https://img844.imageshack.us/img844/2580/2310m.jpg

Bridesmaids dresses - I have my bridesmaids in two types of dresses, Alfred Angelo 7041 and 6493 :)

https://img201.imageshack.us/img201/588/7041alfredangelobridesm.jpg
https://img692.imageshack.us/img692/8127/72958317.jpg



​


----------



## mysteriouseye

Cake Topper Auntie Bought for me
https://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9947/image1363277722905270.jpg

Table Number Stands Auntie Bought for me.
https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/6233/37422910200428063245728.jpg

Invitations bought from eBay :)
https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/8092/kgrhqeokpie1qn127p1bnen.jpg

Wedding Ring bought from Ernest Jones :) £199
https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/3042/bh92.jpg



Fiance's Ring bought from Pompeii3 inc for £253.01
https://img856.imageshack.us/img856/7919/31u6jxozr7lsl500aa300.jpg





​


----------



## mysteriouseye

Actual Bridesmaids Bouquet - Handmade by my Auntie
https://imageshack.us/a/img27/5154/img20130407wa0001.th.jpg

Buttons Holes for the Ushers & Grooms and fathers
https://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2225/73961101527978543551211.jpg


​


----------



## mysteriouseye

Bridesmaids Jewelry :)

https://img547.imageshack.us/img547/8379/kgrhqqokie2mibhbbn1oc6s.jpg

Flower Girls Dresses

https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/3615/img20130429wa0002.jpg


----------



## mysteriouseye

So far costings of my whole wedding

Wedding Dress (La Sposa Denia 2nd Hand) - £1000
Brides Shoes (from next but off eBay) - £7.50
Brides Jewelry (Debenhams) - £30
Grooms Suit (Moss Suit Hire) £0 &#8211; Groom didn&#8217;t have to pay for suits and everyone paid for own.
Bridesmaids dresses (Alfred Angelo but bought off eBay) - £312.00
Bridesmaids Presents /Jewelry (eBay/New look) - £76.78
Bridesmaids Shoes - £0 (bridesmaids are wearing their own shoes) 
Rings (F.Hinds & Pompeii 3) - £413 (for mine and his)
Venue &#8211; Guestimated at around £6,000
Dress Alterations (The Zip Yard) - £100
Entertainment (Jay on Vocals) - £750
Transport (Easy Limo) - £395
Photographer (Gary Perrin) £600
Chair Cover & Sashes & Table runners £113.50
Flower Girl Dresses (Debenhams) - £72.00
Favors (eBay) - £59.92
Invitations (eBay) - £28.99
Table Number & Names (eBay) £22.92
Registrar (Bracknell) £300.00
Flowers
Table Decorations


----------



## mysteriouseye

Music for guests whilst waiting for me: Andalusian Nights
Walking down Aisle :- Matt Cardle:- First Time ever I saw your face
Register Signing Music: Michael Buble I cant help falling in love./Gabrielle Aplin- The Power of love
First Dance :~ I want to spend my lifetime loving you -Zorro Soundtrack.



​​​


----------



## mysteriouseye

Wow 3 months to go I cant even think of what left there is to do xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

My Centerpieces (these were handmade by myself and my auntie) there are 10 of these.
https://img839.imageshack.us/img839/6450/8kc4.jpg

My Wedding make up being done by my make up artist cousin for free :)
https://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1195/e5em.jpg

​


----------



## Mummy May

Make up is lovely and your daughter looks just like you xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

Thanks Mummy May :) I am looking forward to it xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

Woohoo Photographer and Entertainment Paid :) I am just struggling to find music for the guests to listen to whilst waiting for me to enter.. and music when I walk out xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

My Table Plan :)

https://img708.imageshack.us/img708/8048/98t8.jpg

Each table is named after a different canary island as I am from Tenerife :)

​


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh that's lovely! My frame is like that but with a mirror in and I was just going to write in chalk pen on mine but yours is lovely! Xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

Thanks Mummy May it actually wasnt too bad mine was £40 off eBay she personalised it and everything xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

19 days untill my wedding :D eeeeeeeekk xx


----------



## Mummy May

Eep! Not long now! Xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

wedding dress is in the dry cleaners :) 12 days eeeekk x


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh how exciting :) xx


----------



## readytoplan

Not long now for you! :)


----------



## mysteriouseye

Nine Days :) picked up my wedding dress and tried on oommmgg I nearly cried I can not wait to show you guys it xx


----------



## Mummy May

I was just thinking about you this morning! Is it totally wonderful?! xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

It really is&#8230; since trying my dress on yesterday I am totally ready :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

Woooo!! Xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

5 days OMG OMG :D I am so nervous xx


----------



## Mummy May

Its flying in! I can't wait to see pics of you in your dress :) xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

Beautiful day will update details on day back from honeymoon x
 



Attached Files:







1377970_10153402963655121_403724118_n.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 14









1382061_10201759858093270_1296066028_n.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mummy May

You look stunning!! Congrats xx


----------

